# Civil marriage



## rosegurl (May 9, 2013)

Hi. I would like to ask about civil marriage in Cyprus.. Can anyone help me? Im in a relationship right now I'm Filipina and he's Syrian.. We're living here in u.a.e.. But we're not living in. Anyway I want to know if possible for us to have a civil wedding coz currently he's married and not divorce.in my case I have no problem coz I'm single.. But we love each other we just wanted to be as a legal couple.. He's also a Muslim and I'm Christian we are trying to find ways for me al least not to convert into a Muslim.. So when I'm searching in net I found out that there in Cyprus can be possible our case, he's Muslim and I'm Christian.. The hindrance was his current status.. He can't provide any marital status stating that he is single..At the same time he cant ask those paper back in syria, at this moment there is war.. Is there any possible solution regarding my situation? Please someone who knows about this case, help me.. Thank you


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Bigamy is not legal in Cyprus. If he gets a divorce then you can get married in Cyprus.


----------



## rosegurl (May 9, 2013)

Okay.. What would be the best solution if he can't divorce his wife.. Is it possible we will married there n Cyprus but I will convert into Muslim?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You have just been told that bigamy is illegal here. Therefore you cannot marry him if he is still married.


----------



## rosegurl (May 9, 2013)

Okay. I understood.. Any idea which country can be done this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

you could go to America join the Mormons. They practice polygamy

Seriously though, why would you want to be in an illegal 'marriage'? There are many countries where you can live together without being married without it being illegal.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rosegurl said:


> Okay. I understood.. Any idea which country can be done this?


Plenty of African states where multiple wives are acceptable. Try there.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

You could always get him to divorce his wife... after all it does seem the decent thing to do! and then... *he could convert to Christianity*... and you can happily get married anywhere you want to. Funnily enough though... I don't think he would want to do that!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> you could go to America join the Mormons. They practice polygamy
> 
> Seriously though, why would you want to be in an illegal 'marriage'? There are many countries where you can live together without being married without it being illegal.


They do practice it but it is still illegal I am afraid


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

What a strange post?! I have read and re read this and can not make any sense of it? You talk about the religious aspects and yet you are basically committing adultery? But you think its ok because you are single! Is the talk of Christianity simply to ease an aching conscience? Because if you were truly a christian you would never do what you are doing. What need is there for a civil wedding?....I'm sorry if I sound negative, as I'm usually very open minded and if it floats your boat, but well, strange is the only thing that springs to mind!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

PatandDave said:


> What a strange post?! I have read and re read this and can not make any sense of it? You talk about the religious aspects and yet you are basically committing adultery? But you think its ok because you are single! Is the talk of Christianity simply to ease an aching conscience? Because if you were truly a christian you would never do what you are doing. What need is there for a civil wedding?....I'm sorry if I sound negative, as I'm usually very open minded and if it floats your boat, but well, strange is the only thing that springs to mind!!


I wonder if these 2 are determined to be together but are caught up in the religious oppression of their upbringing. Are they afraid to reject their religions for their happiness or have years of indoctrination and fear made this impossible?

If this is the case it explains why they wish to turn to a civil marriage as this does not involve their religions and the difficulty of their traditions and laws. Unfortunately there also seems to be a basic misunderstanding in that for a civil wedding both parties must be of single status.

Unless a divorce or annulment is possible their only option for living together is in a state of religious sin and legal adultery. Unfortunately for some religions and countries this could be a death sentence.

Pete


----------



## rosegurl (May 9, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> What a strange post?! I have read and re read this and can not make any sense of it? You talk about the religious aspects and yet you are basically committing adultery? But you think its ok because you are single! Is the talk of Christianity simply to ease an aching conscience? Because if you were truly a christian you would never do what you are doing. What need is there for a civil wedding?....I'm sorry if I sound negative, as I'm usually very open minded and if it floats your boat, but well, strange is the only thing that springs to mind!!


I know it sound strange, but really it is..But letting know that we're not committing adultery. At this moment were not having a physical contact as in "sex". I'm not that serious taking risk converting into a Muslim. I'm just finding a way if there can be a possible way. But nowadays my case isn't new, everybody's doing it.. But for our case its difficult to define here, but all I can we had a wonderful time. We managed not doing the sex for 2 years. As he respect me..


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I couldn't care less if you or anyone else is committing adultery. My concern is that no one goes through an abusive relationship.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I couldn't care less if you or anyone else is committing adultery. My concern is that no one goes through an abusive relationship.


All very laudable but what's that got to do with this thread?

Pete


----------

